# Pros and cons of Aviary



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We are in the building stage of a loft. My BF is doing the hard work and i am the one left with the design. Even though there are so many aviaries, i have a hard time deciding how to build it 
Suspended would be preferable; but how? with a roof , without a roof, in a slope? The window will be inside the aviary, i guess.

For the ones who don't know me from PT, pigeons are in the house/ basement and they have a great life. I don't know if i should be happy or sorry that they will not be with me.

I have to buy the windows and as you can see in the pics there will be 4 , 2 big in the front with plexiglass; i heard it keeps warm.

FYI we have all animals in the neighbourhood: racoons, skunks, possum, squrriels, neighbours cats..and who knows what other creatures i have't seen yet. I am very worried for racoons; the place we build the loft, is the place where i always see them climbing the tree you see by the left side of the loft ( i couldn't convince my BF to cut it; if it was cut, since the loft is very high, i don't think they could climb on the roof). I just don't want my pigeons to be afraid in the night because of all the noises on the loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! How big is that? Looks nice. Where would the aviary go?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Jay. 
I hope you are going to be my guardian angel again and help me going with this project to make a nice home for my dear pigeons.

It's 14 feet x 7 feet.
The aviary will be in the front on the length of the wall from the front. The door will be on the width ( where it's not finished yet). By the way, i had an argument with my BF; i said the door should open towards outside (doesn't make sence to open it towards inside; it will take space and the birds could be behind it and get hurt). 

I want to keep it simple, without sections, and keep as much as possible the same setting they have in the house right now. They get along well ( except BigBoy-broken wing, who keeps 6 nests for himself- two shelves on one side and one shelf the opposite -and chases everyone..poor bird it climbs back and forth and jumps to keep all for himself).

I will order insulation (i was advised that the pink one is for the walls) and on the back wall sound proof insulation (flex cell) so i don't get complains from the neighbours).

Then there's the floor..we want to put tiles ( like in the house- it's easy for cleaning and i use wet/dry vacuum). What do you think? Because i want tiles, my BF has to put another floor to make it stronger. I was thinking vinyl flooring (but i am worried with the water/moisture going undeneath and breed bacteria ( i was told that if the job is well done it shouldn't be a problem)

So many unknown things. And as i think more about it, more questions come.

Regarding the aviary, if it has roof then, i think, it defeats the purpose of the windows. The avairy is located toward North-East. They will get sun in the morning and in the evening ( from the aviary location, the sun shines above the house roof).


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Slope or box?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree about the door opening outward. I have heard some do it to open inward, so birds don't fly out as easily. I have hung pet screen over the door on the inside. When you go in, you have to push it aside to enter. Works great for keeping the birds in. I like a wood floor. Tile is slippery when wet, and cold. Wood you can scrape. I used the composite decking. It cleans and scrapes nice. Dries fast when I wash it. For insulation, we used the foam board. Too bad you couldn't put the aviary on the south side or more toward the south so they'd get more sun, but the fence is probably in the way? Have to put it where you can, and where they will get the most sun from it. My aviary is raised, but I can walk in. Everyone has different ideas, and that makes it interesting. There is not just one way. I'm sure others will be in to add ideas.

Wanted to add that you shouldn't let him take over so many boxes. You may need them some day, and once a bird has been allowed to take over a box, he will fight with any other bird trying to use it. I would close them off when they aren't being used, and let him have his one box.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Dima said:


> Slope or box?


If your going to have a roof then it should be slanted If not then let it square with wire on top, it will give them a lot more room.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would put a aviary in each of those holes in the front and split it down the middle to make 2 7x7 sections, and a aviary for each one.


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks great, can't wait to see the finished pictures


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like your doing a great job!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have large windows to let in lots of light, and fresh air. I think you'll like that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Job!!!.....
As for the tree....get some aluminum flashing, and attach it to the trunk so the raccoons can't climb it.
I understand what your saying about moving the birds outside....missing them in the house. I built my aviaries on the ground and it solved 2 of your problems. I (you) can go out and sit in the aviary and hang out with the birds. And, I enter into the lofts thru the screened (wire) aviary door, so I took the doors off the loft itself. Less chance of anyone escaping.
If you go to my link below..'cottageontheseacoast', it shows step by step pictures of how I did my lofts. The aviary's are completely wrapped in wire mesh, even in the ground, then covered with sand, and attached to the lofts. Nothing can get inside!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Aluminum flashing wrapped around the tree is a great idea.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you everyone.
I've been away for an emergency and i will be gone again.

The *flashing*, Waynette, is a great idea. But how far raccoon can jump? they could jump from the fence on the roof?
Jay, How about Vinyl on the *floor*. I will look into composite decking.My worry is that if i throw water and brush it, by the time i use the vacuum, the water would drip between the composite decking boards. i can use super six plastic below the decking and if the floor is in an angle ( i hope it is) the water that dripped will drain out underneath without damaging the plywood floor below ..I think it's getting complicated now. May be it's another way to wash the floors and i do not know about it. (Jay are you scarping and after that just a damp mop to clean the decking?)

The *door* will be opening inside. My BF said that a door that opens outside is exposed more the external factors and especially the wind can blow it open if i did not close it properly.

About *ventilation*. In line fan (bring the air in) or exhaust fan (take the air out) or just vents that i can close and open. There is no electricity yet and i do not think it will be added for now.

Shadybug made sense. If there is a roof then slope for roof of aviary; this is more aesthetic and will not be tunnel formation under the roof and box where animals could hide.

Thank you all.


PS. How many windows does an aviary has?It was finished the last framing of the wall and we have windows on 3 walls, except where the doors is. I think are too many..no privacy..If hawks stay in the trees they could stare at them from every angle.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I have large windows to let in lots of light, and fresh air. I think you'll like that.


No kind of ventilation and big windows with screen will be good enough?


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I never use water to clean mine i would keep it dry, mine are on bricks, it’s pretty easy cleanup, just scrape sweep and vacuum, I think it would be cool to divide it into 2 section also. Nice setup.. A big walk in avery would be nice with a good slope roof protecting the windows from rain like you drew and just leave the big windows open maybe not so big? Maybe build some nice shutters for the winter time?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I've been away for an emergency and i will be gone again.
> 
> The *flashing*, Waynette, is a great idea. But how far raccoon can jump? they could jump from the fence on the roof?
> ...


Dima, an aviary doesn't have windows. There usually aren't solid walls. The walls would be hardware cloth so that they get a lot of sun and fresh air. It's how they enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Dima said:


> Thank you everyone.
> I've been away for an emergency and i will be gone again.
> 
> The *flashing*, Waynette, is a great idea. But how far raccoon can jump? they could jump from the fence on the roof?
> ...


This is how I made my Fantail loft..........VERY easy to clean and maintain..








I have *linoleum* on the loft floor covered with bird/reptile hardwood chips. You don't need to wet/clean the floor. Just scraping. I also use a shop vac after scraping to pick up all the dust. You want the loft as DRY as possible.
For the aviary roof, I have 2 metal roofing panels on the outer edge and 1 clear poly roof panel in the center to let sunlight in. Mine are in FULL sun ALL DAY, so the metal roofing gives them some shade and also discourages predators from sitting/climbing on it. Raccoons aren't good jumpers, but they are great climbers, so if you make it slippery enough (aluminum and metal), that will discourage them. As long as your building is tight and your aviary is covered with heavy gauge hardware mesh (no larger than 1/2 inch)....in the ground also if your aviary is a 'walk-in', so nothing can dig under to gain access.
If you wrap the tree with flashing, make sure you start at the bottom so that the exposed edge is on the bottom (facing downward) as you wrap the tree...that way predators can't get their claws into where it overlaps to climb.
I have peak vents in the loft (screened on the inside). The aviary on the right side (in the pic) wasn't done when I took the picture. But I cut out an opening for me to walk thru on both ends of the loft into each aviary, which also allows ventilation. So for me to get into the loft, I have to go thru the aviary. 
In the winter, I cover the aviaries with heavy gauge clear plastic, leaving a 3-4 inch opening along the top for ventilation. I hang bamboo roll-up blinds on the aviary doors so I can open them up on sunny winter days.
The double doors on the front of the loft are a non-functional entrance. The opening is covered with 1/2 inch wire mesh so I can keep the doors open, only closing them on cold days/nights.
I am constantly trying to make things efficient, 'easy maintenance', and as safe as possible!!! I don't like to worry 
Hope this helps with some ideas for you.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

hi Dama, nice plans, we just bought a e and my coop is 7x14. the only thing that i didn't see was the aviary in my picture. now that i see yours i do thanks.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

brentjohnf said:


> I never use water to clean mine i would keep it dry, mine are on bricks, it’s pretty easy cleanup, just scrape sweep and vacuum, I think it would be cool to divide it into 2 section also. Nice setup.. A big walk in avery would be nice with a good slope roof protecting the windows from rain like you drew and just leave the big windows open maybe not so big? Maybe build some nice shutters for the winter time?


The 2 sections you are referring to is for the aviary only or also for the shed. *What is the purpose of 2 sections in the aviary?* My pigeons all live together and all have mates except for 6 females from which 2 already made a couple (lol) and take care of each others eggs.

Just scarpe? then theres some dry poop left. I always wash the floors with water (the tiles in the house) and usw the wet vacuum..it vacuums all the water and lets the tiles dry.

It was mentioned earlier about a walk through aviary. With that it will take half of the backyard space and there a huge tree right in the middle of it.
The shutters idea is cool. Thanks


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

doveman2 said:


> hi Dama, nice plans, we just bought a e and my coop is 7x14. the only thing that i didn't see was the aviary in my picture. now that i see yours i do thanks.



Please post some pictures of your settings. We haven't move forward with anything. I need to buy windows or to make them in order to put the drywall. Or i guess we can put the drywall first and then do the cuttings.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, an aviary doesn't have windows. There usually aren't solid walls. The walls would be hardware cloth so that they get a lot of sun and fresh air. It's how they enjoy the outdoors.


About the windows, i ment to say : how many windows should a shed have? We have windows on three walls.

The external factors (for the door) was : rain,wind. I don't know about the rain what he meant that the door will get damaged faster. The one with the wind i understood; he said if i didn't close the door properly, then the wind will blow it open and the brids will come out and i would cry after them

We put harware cloth on the floor first (it's not on the ground the shed) and then the plywood. We cannot take the framing out and the plywood anymore, it will be too much work and most of all i don't want to interfere too much, otherwise the shed will not be constructed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> About the windows, i ment to say : how many windows should a shed have? We have windows on three walls.
> 
> The external factors (for the door) was : rain,wind. I don't know about the rain what he meant that the door will get damaged faster. The one with the wind i understood; he said if i didn't close the door properly, then the wind will blow it open and the brids will come out and i would cry after them
> 
> ...


Well I'm sure that however you do it, it'll be great.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would use sceen door hinges they are spring loaded. I have them on a couple doors on my loft and they work great. They will not blow open and they go closed behind you. You can also get regular door hinges that are spring loaded. I have them on my aviary. I don't know how much they cost I get all my hinges at yard sales for 50 cents each.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good idea.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Good idea.


Let see if i can convince him


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very nice hope to see the finish project. Me I like the box aviary personally


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would put wire mesh or chain link on the out side of the back window, some thing that a racoon can not chew through. If a **** decides it wants in they can be real determined. several years ago they chewed through the 1in plywood floor and killed my whole young bird team, all 28 of them. Now I have chain link under the floor and on the out side of my windows.
Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good Lord! They chewed through the floor? I think it's always a good idea to put something under the floor. I used heavy hardware cloth. I was thinking about rats when I did that.


----------

